# Steam Cleaning Leather???



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Hi

A friend of mine has just brought a 1984 Merc 560 which has leather upholstery. Is it safe to steam clean it as it is rather dirty?

What do you guys think? If its ok whats the best way to go about it? If not, what are the alternatives?

Thanks

Sean


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

There is a thread on this just below this one, you should take a look. If you are going to use a steam cleaner you will have to be very careful as the heat can tighten the leather, making it too tight can cause problems in the future. Not only that, it can also burn the leather. If you do chose to use a steamer, put a cloth over the leather so the steam isn't hitting the leather directly, this will help prevent any major problems occuring.

You are best just using a general leather cleaner, with a soft bristled brush, and finish with some protection cream.

We recommend cleaning your leather with Leather Ultra Clean, this will soften the dirt and grime you have on your leather, then using the Tampico Brush this will knock out any dirt from the grain of your leather, which cannot be acheived with a cloth, wipe over with a cloth and when you are happy with the seats, apply Leather Protection Cream.

This should be re-applied every three months (or if the car is used a lot, apply every two months). The seats can then be maintained with a damp cloth for a weekly clean to keep off any surface dust.

Hope this helps.

Adam


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

If the leather is still original from 1984 then there is no telling what was used for the tannage or finish system. Also the finish may have deteriorated over the years. We offer a simple product designed specifically for modern day leathers which should be fine on older leathers, but you may need to look at a genuine leather cleaner and leather conditioner set of products which are designed for old style leathers. 

Rgds,

Dr Leather


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend steam in that situation. 

"Flash" use of steam on leather is okay as the leather doesn't really heat up to that extent if you are doing it properly. But if the leather is pretty dirty, it means longer contact time with the steam, so not recommended really. Not by me anyway.

On old leather, its better to use warm water with a MF in conjunction with a good spray or dribble-bottle of cleaner or even wipes, a soft-medium brush and a few cotton cloths. I like to use T-Shirt Cotton on leather rather than MF towels but thats my personal preference. 

I can't recommend a cleaner as I am a subscribed detailer. But


----------

